# Help me lose 10 lbs



## Hollywood72 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm about to start my first cycle and I wanted to be under 200 when I started. Since last Friday I've been eating cheese and turkey, or chicken in the day. Only carbs coming from my protein shake. Then at dinner I eat more normal, probably 20-25 grams of carbs. No unhealthy snacks at all. Nuts, broccoli, sliced turkey. I have only lost 1 lb in six days and I've probably cut 800+ calories. Still working out and added more cardio. Can't lose my gut. Help


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 26, 2012)

lose the dairy...add more varieties of veggies.. And please clarify, you've cut 800+ cals per day or total over the 6days? 1lb in 6days isn't bad if it's all fat and if you are gaining or even maintaining strength/muscle. Also better to measure your waist for signs of fat lose. The scale can be deceiving. For me every 4-5lbs of fat lost = 1in off my waist.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 26, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I'm about to start my first cycle and I wanted to be under 200 when I started. Since last Friday I've been eating cheese and turkey, or chicken in the day. Only carbs coming from my protein shake. Then at dinner I eat more normal, probably 20-25 grams of carbs. No unhealthy snacks at all. Nuts, broccoli, sliced turkey. I have only lost 1 lb in six days and I've probably cut 800+ calories. Still working out and added more cardio. Can't lose my gut. Help



Work with a professional bro! Only way to go. Spongy on this site can help not only set you up for your approaching cycle but also provide you with a comprehensive plan to maintain and increase what you need as you go through your cycle.

I am working with a pro (3J) for the last 3-4 weeks and I lost over 20lbs out of the gate and melted INCHES (yes more than one) off my waist and stomach. 

*I can't recommend the process enough to anyone looking to get help to achieve their goals and better themselves for life! *

Until now it didn't seem as big a piece of the puzzle but now I can see having a good diet is HUUUUGE to making yourself better in all areas of life (except for pie eating contests of course)


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 26, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> lose the dairy...add more varieties of veggies.. And please clarify, you've cut 800+ cals per day or total over the 6days? 1lb in 6days isn't bad if it's all fat and if you are gaining or even maintaining strength/muscle. Also better to measure your waist for signs of fat lose. The scale can be deceiving. For me every 4-5lbs of fat lost = 1in off my waist.



Thanks bro. I'll try cutting out the cheese. I'm starving though if I just eat meat. So your saying the carbs from veggies are better than the carbs from dairy?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn iPhone replied before I was ready. 

I cab eat veggies all day. Do I need to limit them?


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 26, 2012)

3J or Spongy FTW!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes carbs from veggies are better then cheese bro. Cut out any sugar, any simple carbs, only complex carbs, and it's better to eat those in the am and stop before dinner. You're consuming carbs at night when you're less active which means burning less and storing more. Also I don't know how many shakes you take in a day but I've cut shakes completely out of my diet unless I know Im not gonna have time to sit and eat then I'll get one in. I don't use weight gainers or anything with any sugar or sweetener. It tastes like shit but I add bananas and pb or strawberries and blueberries. When I did that not only did I gain more mass I lost bf. shakes are garbage. Eat whole foods. And it's ok to have a cheat meal here and there. Your metabolism goes stagnant if you don't. Just like training when u do the same shit over and over again. Also try some HIIT cardio. Much better then running for 30 min eod for keeping gains and fat loss.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 26, 2012)

No questions ask get with Spongy bro he is your answer


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 30, 2012)

RyanHaris said:


> eat what you want but divide your meals into small meals



OK - not worst advice in the world.



RyanHaris said:


> don't use meat, chicken or chicken for a month and become a vegan



Definitely, Worst advice in the world...

*Bro we are meat-heads saying "don't eat meat become a vegan" is sacrilegious and asking for hell to come your way!*


----------



## muscleink (Jul 31, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> No questions ask get with Spongy bro he is your answer



Just emailed Spongy and gonna give him a go - u should too and we can post results /motivate each other


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 31, 2012)

RyanHaris has since been removed.


----------



## HH (Jul 31, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> RyanHaris has since been removed.



lmao, got'em


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 31, 2012)

Looked him up. Member of "webmaster marketing tricks" forums and his user id spamming all over.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Hollywood.

I went through some weight loss last year dieting down and it was easy, but it took some dicipline. I used a carb rotation schedule that went like this :

3 days No Carbs at all
3 days 1 Carb servings
3 days 2 Carb servings
3 days 3 Carb servings

then i would repeat.

So whats a carb serving? Choose complex carbs like brown rice, roasted butternut squash and avoid bread, potatoes and similar. So on a one carb day, dinner could be a strip steak, brussel-sprouts and roasted butternut squash. Believe me - you wont feel like you are deprived if you know how to cook your carbs properly.

On carb free days it was meat with salad or meat with veggies. Keep the meat lean and get on a rotation of different meats so that you dont get bored. Baked Salmon, Baked or BBQ Chicken, Roasted Beef, Pork, Ham & Eggs, Eggs. 

Breakfast can be something like hamsteak and eggs, protein shake low carb (or make it your one carb for the day if on a carb count day).

The most difficult thing to get used too is cheat meals, snacks and deserts. I like sweet things every now and then, and after about three or four days im gonna go crazy if i dont have a fix - so i eat lots of diet jello and a small dollop of whipped cream if dieting - it helps take the edge off the cravings. 

I got rid of most dairy with the exception of a little whipped cream for desert and any whey in protein shakes. 

In six months i went from 190lbs to 165lbs. And i was never hungry.


----------



## theminister (Nov 22, 2012)

check out my carb cycling menu in the diet section.


----------

